# CONDITIONING WIT HEAVY CHAINZ



## Red_Nose09 (Apr 6, 2009)

WAT UP EVRYONE ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE DA LAS POST BUTI HAVE A SERIOUS QUESTION... I NO THIS GUY THAT HAS THESE HUGE PITBULLS(AND THEY ARE APBT I SEEN DA PAPERS AND THE B4 PICTURE) HE BUYS THEM FO CHEAP AND BUILD DEM UP AND MAKES A KILLING OFF DA BREEDINGS. I ASKED HIM HOW DOES HE DO IT AND HE TOL ME BOUT ONE METHOD THAT I WASN'T TO SURE ABOUT AN IT WAS CHAINS... ONE ROUN DA NECK AND/OR WORN AS A HARNESS THE CHAINS WEIGH OVER 20 POUNDS AND IT REALLY WORKS. ALL HIS DOGS ARE HEALTHY AS OXES NO HEALTH PROBLEMS AT ALL FROM DA 6 YR OL DOWN TO THE PUP THATS ROUN 18 MONTHS...I THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT I DID A LIL RESEARCH AND DA GOOD AND DA BAD WAS BOUT EVEN...I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOING IT CUZ I HAVE A 18 MONTH OL FROM THE SAME PARENTS AS HIS PUP AND U CANT EVEN TELL THEY ARE BROTHERS...AND BEFO ANYONE LOOKS DOWN ON ME I DON WANT TO DO THIS FO NEGATIVE REASONS ITS JUS THAT I BELIEVE IN MUSCLE FITNESS AND WANT MY DOGS TO PERTRAY THAT AS WELL AND I DONT THINK THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WIT DAT...WIT DAT SED PLEASE SEN MY POSITIVE ADVICE ON THIS MATTER CUZ I WANT MY PUPS TO REPRESENT ME AND WHAT I BELIEVE IN BECUZ THEY ARE MY FAMILY


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

all he is doing is adding weight for the dogs to cary around it can be bad for the dogs but if i was doing it i would not use a chain for the dicomfort they have harnesses that are weighted that you can get that are alot more dog freindly. if the bolld lines have displatia in them It would not be a good idea to add any weight unnaturaly. I think there are alot better ways to work out your dog aswell. i hope i have givin you some thing that will help.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i wouldnt do that if i was u.......there are weight harnesses like Blue said but that sounds uncomfortable and u really cant add muscle on dog only muscle definition


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's bad for the dog's neck and also if left on the chains can become embedded and seriously injure the dogs. Google embedded collars or embedded chains and look at pictures. not pretty!

There are ways to properly add weight on a dog as was already posted. Chains are not it.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

A pit in it's natural form is strong enough looking. Do you look like Lou Ferrigno? I mean how much more cut does a dog need to look to "PERTRAY YOU?"


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*A 5\16" chain is too large for any dog and causes unnecessary strain. If you have a problem with your dogs breaking their chain, increase the grade of the chain, not the size of it.*

A grade 30, 5\16" chain has a working load limit of 1,900lbs and weighs 0.924lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 9.24lbs.

A grade 43, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 2,600lbs and weighs 0.65lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.5lbs.

A grade 70, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 3,150lbs and weighs 0.67lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.7lbs.

A grade 80, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 3,500lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.

A grade 100, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 4,300lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.

The higher the grade, the stronger and more durable the material is. If you buy the chain at a hardware store, it will be marked by grade.

A grade 30 chain is silver in color, grade 43 is a little darker and looks to sparkle, grade 70 is originally a gold color, but after wear, it turns the same color as grade 43, both grade 80 and grade 100 chains are black in color.

Depending on the manufacturer, some may be stamped with 3, 30 or 300 for grade 30, 4, 43 or 430 for grade 43, 7, 70 or 700 for grade 70, 8, 80 or 800 for grade 80, 10, 100 or 1000 for grade 100; though many manufacturers do not.

Grade 30 (Proof Coil Chain): General purpose, low carbon steel chain. Used in a wide range of applications. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 43 (High Test Chain): A high carbon steel chain widely used in industry, construction, agricultural and lumbering operations. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 70 (Transport Chain): A high quality, high strength carbon steel chain used for load securement. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 80 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, high strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.

Grade 100 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, highest strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

hes not worried about breakin the chain............


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> hes not worried about breakin the chain............


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wouldn't use chains because they don't evenly distribute the weight. Since your dog is over a year old I would check into getting a weighted harness/jacket which serves the same purpose that you're looking for, but it doesn't apply more pressure in one part of the body over another which is the thing you want to be careful of.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! That was difficult to read. I'm sure there are much better ways to work out your dog. Do you want to walk around with chains 1/3 of your body weight hanging on you?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Proper conditioning should make your pit looks atheletic enough. Long walks, flirtpole, springpole are all good ways to create muscle definition and build stamina. Adding weight can be tricky, and chains is deffinately not the way to do it if you are going to add weight. Like mentioned before, a weight vest would be much more sensible and alot less risky IMO.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

If you are going to do this please use the weighted harness like almost everyone has suggested. I would say to only use it when you are exercising your dog, don't leave it on the dog all day. You wouldn't want to carry around extra weight all day so why make your dog do it. I always say if your not willing to do it then you shouldn't make your dogs do it!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

cass0407 said:


> If you are going to do this please use the weighted harness like almost everyone has suggested. I would say to only use it when you are exercising your dog, don't leave it on the dog all day. You wouldn't want to carry around extra weight all day so why make your dog do it. I always say if your not willing to do it then you shouldn't make your dogs do it!


I used to be against the pinch collar before i was educated. When i had to get max one for obedience classes a made sure to try it on first. Wasnt That bad haha


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> I used to be against the pinch collar before i was educated. When i had to get max one for obedience classes a made sure to try it on first. Wasnt That bad haha


lmao u crazy .............


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Oldskool Brent said:


> A pit in it's natural form is strong enough looking. Do you look like Lou Ferrigno? I mean how much more cut does a dog need to look to "PERTRAY YOU?"


EXACTLY! like most animals if you cant appreciate they way they naturally look and feel the need to do something to change its looks or change ne thing about it why own one. I was in a discussion like this not too long ago someone bought a cobra but had its venom and fangs removed if you need to alter an animals original form or do something to change the way its body originally looks there is little to no point in getting it. (ofcourse i feel there are exeptions for ccropping and docking.) but i agree apbts are powerful looking the way they were meant to look why not get a breed that is normally beefed up like that without having to make it look that way obviously the dog was not meant to look like the hulk so why get a breed that you do not fully appreciate in its orginal form? you could get a bandog or something. an apbt is not for someone if they insist the dog should look more ripped then they normally are in most cases. I never nderstood why ppl by apbts that actually look like well bred apbts and give them steroids and make them carry around uncomftorble chains all day to make the dog look different when you can buy breeds that are already bigger then the apbt!

onyx is pure muscle not bulky at all but i easily spend more then 5 hours a day exercising him in the yard it has nothing to do with making him grow more muscle. i only do it because it is the responsible thing to do with this particular dog. if i dont he gets too hyper and bored and will become destructive if i work him so much he is calm and not annoying to be around i dont do ne thing special really i just have long rope i swing around and he chases after it when he grabs it i just play tug o war, he jumps real high so i have him jump for sticks or i hang toys in a tree nd have him try to get them, i play fetch with him, i wrestle with him, i take hikes with him, and he looooves to swim you dont need to give your dog steroids or make them swalk around with wieghts to keep them in good shape!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

theres a lot of controversy with chains,game dogs live the majority of there life on chains and it dosent make them what they are but it keeps them fit.they will work the chain out of boredom and run ruts around there houses.for my dogs its not something "i" do but I'm not totally against it,different strokes different folks.Take into mind everything must be done responsibly and walking your dog around on a chain is just ignorant and does nothing for the breeds image and makes the individual at the end of the chain look like a total looser,jmo.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

try 3% of dogs total body weight and drag weight w/ proper pulling harness, most dogs just need 5 pounds of weight on a typical 30 minute walk. and that will work out the rears, ive done it that way and it has worked for my dogs, along w/ a drag sled and increase weight according to each dog, plus you wanna make sure dog is between 15-18 months is what I go by, at first go light and easy and gradually increase,,,good luck on working your dog,,a good source of protein and good diet is essential for best results, look into raw diet or raw and kibble, organ meat and chicken is good too.you will need to deworm once a month if you do raw and make sure you give veggies and fruits as well... a lot of research and prepareing before you put any dog on a routine..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> try 3% of dogs total body weight and drag weight w/ proper pulling harness, most dogs just need 5 pounds of weight on a typical 30 minute walk. and that will work out the rears, ive done it that way and it has worked for my dogs, along w/ a drag sled and increase weight according to each dog, plus you wanna make sure dog is between 15-18 months is what I go by, at first go light and easy and gradually increase,,,good luck on working your dog,,a good source of protein and good diet is essential for best results, look into raw diet or raw and kibble, organ meat and chicken is good too.you will need to deworm once a month if you do raw and make sure you give veggies and fruits as well... a lot of research and prepareing before you put any dog on a routine..


nice post good tips!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Our dogs are well muscled up - Razors edge / Jeep - and people ask us how we got them that way. I think what you feed is just as important as the exercize. You cant have a healthy looking dog - shiny coat and eyes , well toned and full of energy if you feed them crap. A high protien diet , regular varied exercise will give you a good looking dog. Some dogs just dont "muscle up" as well as others - dumping chains on them makes you look like an IDIOT - and doesnt help your dog


----------



## florida bull (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought a nylon type collar filled with either sand or some sort of fine ground metal inside the collar so that the weight is distributed even. The collar weighs 6 lbs and has velcro fastners. SO far so good with it. The dogs actually get excited when they see me pick it up, they come over wanting me to put it on. Moderation is the key. I work myself out more than the average person, but would not want to walk around carrying weights all the time. Find something besides the chains in my opinion. Any tard that gives dogs steroids,creatine,or test booster is an idiot in my opinion. 

Oh yeah. Hey razor edge. How do you figure a dog can not add muscle just definition? just wanted to know your thoughts on that. thanks.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

florida bull said:


> I bought a nylon type collar filled with either sand or some sort of fine ground metal inside the collar so that the weight is distributed even. The collar weighs 6 lbs and has velcro fastners. SO far so good with it. The dogs actually get excited when they see me pick it up, they come over wanting me to put it on. Moderation is the key. I work myself out more than the average person, but would not want to walk around carrying weights all the time. Find something besides the chains in my opinion. Any tard that gives dogs steroids,creatine,or test booster is an idiot in my opinion.
> 
> Oh yeah. Hey razor edge. How do you figure a dog can not add muscle just definition? just wanted to know your thoughts on that. thanks.


muscle is in the blood, nothing but pure genetics.....its not like humans they pack on fat and then turn it into muscle, if a dog is fat, its fat all u can do is make ur dog lean and toned, make it cut up.....take an APBT for example, the dogs are cut and lean, u cant turn an APBT's body to look like a bullys body nothin but muscle.....if a dog comes from a litter where the parents didnt have muscles the chances are the pups arent goin to have any.....all u can do is work them out and make whatever muscle they already have stand out a lil more....IMO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> muscle is in the blood, nothing but pure genetics.....its not like humans they pack on fat and then turn it into muscle, if a dog is fat, its fat all u can do is make ur dog lean and toned, make it cut up.....take an APBT for example, the dogs are cut and lean, u cant turn an APBT's body to look like a bullys body nothin but muscle.....if a dog comes from a litter where the parents didnt have muscles the chances are the pups arent goin to have any.....all u can do is work them out and make whatever muscle they already have stand out a lil more....IMO


on the real bro you can add alot of muscle just by adding weightand exercising the dog alot with the weight its like working out with light weights gives you definition and heavy weight gives you bulk. but you can suplament your dogs as well to ad protein and muscle but is just like humans eventualy they will have a heart attack and die so any way you look at it its not a good idea if you love your dog but if your in it for the money like the original post stated his freind was well thats on you.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i still dont think u can add muscle mass on ur dog..........


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> i still dont think u can add muscle mass on ur dog..........


I don't have the pics to prove it but you can. my freind jake did that with his lil pit that was a cut small dog and now its all massive muscles. and still cut!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I don't have the pics to prove it but you can. my freind jake did that with his lil pit that was a cut small dog and now its all massive muscles. and still cut!


i wont believe it until some1 proves me wrong.....so if ur friend jake turned a small dog into muscle i can get my girls pomeranian and put him on a workout and make him thick and full of muscle


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

leave the lil dog alone man you'll kill it lol
It all comes down to the old debate about nature verses nurture. you wanna prove it so bad bro take some pics put the pom on a high protein diet and weight it down with about 35% of its original weight and work the heck out of it shave all its fur off so you can see your results and messure it too so you can be sure of your results. you could messure what it ate and what it pooped to make sure it was getting the most out of its diet and as the dog gets bigger add alittle more weight but be sure to work it out so it don't just get fat. that sounds like a fun project. I need a little dog to do that too.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> leave the lil dog alone man you'll kill it lol
> It all comes down to the old debate about nature verses nurture. you wanna prove it so bad bro take some pics put the pom on a high protein diet and weight it down with about 35% of its original weight and work the heck out of it shave all its fur off so you can see your results and messure it too so you can be sure of your results. you could messure what it ate and what it pooped to make sure it was getting the most out of its diet and as the dog gets bigger add alittle more weight but be sure to work it out so it don't just get fat. that sounds like a fun project. I need a little dog to do that too.


lmaooooo u freakin funny man.....

im not goin to do that, lol, i was just tryin to make a statement.....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

some apbts do not naturally have great muscle tone or muscle at all. you can usually tell which apbt owners do their part in working the dog and which ones dont bother. not all apbts come with muscle. I think most people feel apbts are born to grow muscle but I think this is because if you exercise your dog the correct way at the correct stages of its life if will grow muscle as it grows so the owner would not know the dog is muscly because of working they may think it was just born to look like that. not saying this is true for a lot of ppl just a theory as of why ppl think ALL apbts are born to be muscly. basically in MOST cases if you do not properly exercise your apbt they will have little to no muscle definition. around here theres a lot of chubby pits around because the teens who own them dont feel like going for a walk so the dogs live on the couch or on a short chain outside. its hard to find an apbt with good muscle in these parts. exercize is what makes all the difference in muscle definition for any breed including the apbt. Some however though barely get ne exercize and look ripped this is due to genetics not every apbt was born with dna to make them look ripped. a healthy life is usually what'll give your dog that solid body. heck i know a pit that used to have a nice defined body now she only gets walked twoce a week and looks like blubber!


as far as shiny coats go try some olive oil or raw eggs in the dogs food works like a charm.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> leave the lil dog alone man you'll kill it lol
> It all comes down to the old debate about nature verses nurture. you wanna prove it so bad bro take some pics put the pom on a high protein diet and weight it down with about 35% of its original weight and work the heck out of it shave all its fur off so you can see your results and messure it too so you can be sure of your results. you could messure what it ate and what it pooped to make sure it was getting the most out of its diet and as the dog gets bigger add alittle more weight but be sure to work it out so it don't just get fat. that sounds like a fun project. I need a little dog to do that too.


should i be measuring my dogs poo to make sure he absorbing properly? haha:flush:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> should i be measuring my dogs poo to make sure he absorbing properly? haha:flush:


thats one way of telling if they are getting the most out of there food but i was just making a point. i may have took it to far. lmao:hammer::hammer:


----------



## florida bull (Jul 5, 2009)

Razor, first off fat can not be turned into muscle, that s a myth. Second, i gotta go with Blue pit man on this. Yes genetics play a part, but i would think anything if given enough quality calories and excercise will add some muscle. Do i think you can take a 30lb dog and make him 60lbs? No. But adding muscle is possible.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think you took it too far at all... The "in to out" ratio is a huge factor. You can't feed your dog crap that it can't use and expect it to preform like a race car.... A high protien diet can cause all kinds of problems for a dog who isn't conditioned daily. I would not reccomend that just the average joe go out and buy Evo or something equivelent. Protien turns into energy for a dog so if it's not burning what you put in your dog you're realistically putting too much pressure on the dogs body which will fail to meet your expectations and hurt your wallet financially with vet bills. You can improve a dogs muscle definition naturally, but the only way to actually change the complete genetic out come of your dog is to add drugs.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> thats one way of telling if they are getting the most out of there food but i was just making a point. i may have took it to far. lmao:hammer::hammer:


haha hey man i'm still a novice at this.....just the thought made me giggle.....ploppin some crap on the triple beam :roll::roll:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I don't think you took it too far at all... The "in to out" ratio is a huge factor. You can't feed your dog crap that it can't use and expect it to preform like a race car.... A high protien diet can cause all kinds of problems for a dog who isn't conditioned daily. I would not reccomend that just the average joe go out and buy Evo or something equivelent. Protien turns into energy for a dog so if it's not burning what you put in your dog you're realistically putting too much pressure on the dogs body which will fail to meet your expectations and hurt your wallet financially with vet bills. You can improve a dogs muscle definition naturally, but the only way to actually change the complete genetic out come of your dog is to add drugs.


I think that was max's problem with EVO TOOO MUCH protein....we've switched to wellness core which still has plenty with great results (and smaller poops :clap


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol smaller poop is good! good for you.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thats stupid to do to any dog chains are not to be worn around the neck or as a harness
a good lesson in english is a must to if you want to weight train your dog spend good money on a harness and a sled then you can just put free weights on the sled and your dog can pull it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

florida bull said:


> Razor, first off fat can not be turned into muscle, that s a myth. Second, i gotta go with Blue pit man on this. Yes genetics play a part, but i would think anything if given enough quality calories and excercise will add some muscle. Do i think you can take a 30lb dog and make him 60lbs? No. But adding muscle is possible.


really!? r u sure its a myth...sorry if it really is its just hard to look at something as wrong when its one of those things that people always just stick with.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

florida bull said:


> Razor, first off fat can not be turned into muscle, that s a myth. Second, i gotta go with Blue pit man on this. Yes genetics play a part, but i would think anything if given enough quality calories and excercise will add some muscle. Do i think you can take a 30lb dog and make him 60lbs? No. But adding muscle is possible.


i read thru the whole thread and i dont think razor said that, just read it carefully....but i agree with what ur saying though u cant turn a 30lb dog into 60 lb....but the most muscle u can probably add is a couple of lbs, even if that


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> I think that was max's problem with EVO TOOO MUCH protein....we've switched to wellness core which still has plenty with great results (and smaller poops :clap


I was feeding EVO for awhile because everyone made it sound like the best thing money could buy food wise. Helena got pretty cutt but she wasn't exercised right. Shes on TOTW now. She was only on EVO for a couple months.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

weight is a good way to build muscle? and smaller poop?


----------

